# Where can I target shoot?



## smokedpizza (Jun 18, 2014)

Where is a good place to target shoot in Utah? Is it legal to go out somewhere and shoot, possibly camp? I'm new to this so please go easy on me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

West Desert.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Let us know where you are located, then we can make suggestions.

Welcome


----------



## smokedpizza (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm in the Salt Lake valley. Where can you go in the west desert? Can you just pull over off the freeway or are there some trails or something I need to look for?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Id be cautious of just pulling over off the highway. Most areas are pretty well traveled so you may want to get a little farther off the road than that.

Since you live in SLC, I'd suggest heading out near Vernon (not Five Mile Pass) or on the West side of Utah Lake a few miles South of Saratoga Springs.


----------

